# hi. Im new here. I have a sailboat..



## groundhogy (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, I have an albin vega 27. Was coming up the coast with my little crew member when, suddenly, she popped into my bunk one dark night.
Now I have two crewmembers... one percolating. So I am starting to think the new logistics favor an RV rather than a boat.

I have been feverously searching and researching, trying to put as much RV info into my brains as possible as I have to
make a complicated decision here. What to buy? I cant figure it out fast enough on my own. I have limited time
as I am parking my butt in my brothers basement here in southern PA. Its too cold to stay in the albin vega right now.

Anyway, I am about to flood you all with questions in several of the forum departments. get ready. lol.

groundhogy


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum grounghogy and let the qestions fly.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh, by the way the rvs want get near the MPG that your sailboat did LOL.


----------

